
Show HN: An example GraphQL server written in Rust - biggestlou
https://github.com/lucperkins/rust-graphql-juniper-actix-diesel-postgres
======
AzzieElbab
pretty cool. almost indistinguishable from implementation in higher level
languages

~~~
nine_k
I don't see how Rust is low-level. It allows easy access to low-level stuff,
but it has quite powerful high-level features.

~~~
AzzieElbab
Excuse me - compiled, vmless, and gcless language

------
uberman
I saw "actix-web" and I thought to myself...

"That odd, that project is dead now. Why release something dependent on it?"

But then I went to the actix-web git repo and low and behold it is not dead.

Then scratching my head, I re-read this post from my history:

[https://words.steveklabnik.com/a-sad-day-for-
rust](https://words.steveklabnik.com/a-sad-day-for-rust)

Clearly stating the actix-web project was dead and I recall going to the link
in the article to: [https://github.com/actix/actix-
web](https://github.com/actix/actix-web) that had a post from the maintainer
stating that the project was dead.

Anyone know what is going on with this project?

~~~
proc0
I don't even use Rust and I reacted like the bitconnect guy, "Mmmm No no no".

~~~
ericsanchez
Damn. Thank you. This comment had my dying in a restaurant earlier. I really
enjoy writing rust and I was sad when Steve was sad. I had a similar thought,
“why when actix is dead?” I’m glad actix is back.

I was coming to SHOW HN a rust tool I made when, boom, front-page: actix is
dead.

Every journey has its obstacles.

